# Looking for a Job in Singapore



## arokiaantony (Mar 9, 2013)

Dear All,

I am Antony. I am an Oracle Apps Technical Consultant with Expert level OAF and PLSQL Skills with 3.5 Years of experience. Currently I am residing in Muscat (Oman). I would like to move to Singapore. I tried searching for Jobs from here and previously from India. But I am not able to.

I need your guidance as to how I can get an appropriate Job in Singapore. I am planning to do my PG as well there.


Thanks & Best Regards,
Antony Jayaraj J


----------

